# Lofts designs for hot climates?



## Speckled Jim (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi All, Im looking to build a loft in the Philippines in July and need some ideas on loft design for hotter Climates. Basically its hot all year round, I was going to use alot of wire mesh but need to keep it dry as possible inside and secure.

Anybody have such a loft in this type of Climate? Would love some feed back on this.


----------



## wyllm (Nov 24, 2012)

Magandang umaga or gabi, whichever time it is when you read this. There are many pigeon fanciers in the Phils, especially around Manila.

House of Frills is one FB group with mostly Pinoy members, https://www.facebook.com/groups/754809441207341/members/ They can provide more ideas having lofts already.


----------

